# portugal banking



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi what is the procedure in large stores for example lets say i wanted to buy a kitchen can i pay by portuguese debit card providing i have the funds for the transaction, and is there an upper limit to how much you can spend?
thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, don't think there's an upper limit, largest transaction I've put through was for around 12,000 with no problems.
Normally something like that I'd pay by cheque, which is an offence to write one here without funds.


----------

